# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa

## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimados Amigos:  Tenemos en venta nueva producción recién cosechada de *Semilla de Quinua var. Salcedo INIA, Pasankalla Roja   * para siembras en cualquier zona del Perú, Incluido la Costa Norte, su precio es de S/. 40.00 nuevos soles el kilogramo y viene en bolsas de 10 kilos, Asimismo, tenemos un *HERBICIDA Selectivo* para Quinua que los harán ahorrar costos en deshierbos manuales,  la semilla var. *ALTIPLANO se tendrá a partir de la primera semana de agosto*.       Cantidad de Semilla/Hectárea= 10 kg a   *goteo*   y  12  kg en siembra por   *gravedad*  ,                                         Var. Inia.jpg VAR. ALTIPLANO 2.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                           Fotos de SALCEDO INIA     y         ALTIPLANO            tiene un periodo vegetativo  de  4 meses con un rendimiento de *4000 kg por Ha*. todo esto se consigue con buen manejo agronómico.  El LUGAR DE VENTA= CHICLAYO.  CONSULTAS: CEL. 979497767 - RPM *0197523.    Estamos a su servicio. SEMILLAS RECIEN COSECHADAS                                                                                                                                                                                                     Atte.  Ing. Richard Delgado AstonitasTemas similares: Artículo: Junín: Publican manual técnico para la siembra de la quinua FECHA DE SIEMBRA QUINUA,EN COSTA Seminario El cultivo de la Quinua para condiciones de costa Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana Semilla de Camote INA 100-INIA

----------

rolando jorge

----------


## jssr

Hola Richard
Favor indicar disponibilidad y precio jmendezp@g-in.com.pe
gracias

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Favor indicar, precio y lugar de venta. Necesito para Piura.
Gracias.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

hola Jmendezp
Mira tenemos semilla de quinua en stock y su precio es de Salcedo Inia 31.00 ns el kilo y del Altiplano 55 ns el kilo.
Estamos a tu servicio. 
Celular 979497767
RPM *0197523 
Atte. 
Ing. Richard Delgado A.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Saludos Florencio
Mira el precio es de Var. Salcedo Inia 40.00 ns el kilogramo.  Bolsas de 10 kg.
                           Var. Altiplano 70.00 ns el kilogramo 
Lugar de venta = Chiclayo 
En ambos precios, se agregaría el costo de envió hacia Piura, Costo por averiguar.
Atte.
Richard
Cel. 979497767
RPM *0197523

----------


## cmfb39@hotmail.com

Hola Ing. Richar Delgado, bueno segun las fotografías que muestra, no corresponde a la variedad salcedo INIA y Altiplano INIA, una consulta donde fueron producidas. Poseo semilla de dichas variedades haber si me envia su correo para enviarle algunas fotografias de dichas variedades.
Atentamente,
Amilcar Apaza (Cel. de contacto 940228820)

----------


## evaskez

Puede por favor inbdicarme que porcentaje de germinación presenta esta semilla.  Gracias

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

La semilla de quinua cualquier variedad tienen un 93 % de germinación.

----------

over pacheco

----------

